# Cytomel??



## bcoceo85 (Mar 14, 2011)

I just had blood test done on Monday. Here are my results:
Free T4 - 1.32 (0.80-1.80)
TSH - less than 0.015 (0.350 to 5.500)
Thyroglobulin - less than 0.2 (0.5 to 55.0)
PTH Intact - 26 (8 to 65)

I am currently taking .175 mcg of Synthroid one day and then alternate the next day with .150 mcg of Synthroid. I have been doin this since early March.
My doc says that he wants to to take only .150 mcg of Synthroid everyday now for 3 months. I go back in July for a retest...he said at that point, depending on the results of those blood test, that he may want me to take Cytomel.

He is thinking that my body isnt breaking down the Synthroid - T4 - and using it properly.

Has anyone heard of this before?

My test results as of late Feb are:
Free T4 - 1.92
TSH - less than 0.011
PTH Intact - 26
Free T3 - 3.4


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bcoceo85 said:


> I just had blood test done on Monday. Here are my results:
> Free T4 - 1.32 (0.80-1.80)
> TSH - less than 0.015 (0.350 to 5.500)
> Thyroglobulin - less than 0.2 (0.5 to 55.0)
> ...


Are you clinically symptomatic? Sometimes taking only T4 puts the numbers in the right place but the patient does not appear to be healing proplerly. By that I mean the symptoms of weight gain in spite of proper diet and exercise, dry skin, losing hair, edema etc..

You may benefit from some Cytomel if your doctor is of that opinion.

Of course the FREE T3 test tells all.

FREE T3 explained by Woliner
http://thyroid.about.com/cs/testsforthyroid/a/freet3.htm
Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm


----------



## bcoceo85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes, I am symptomatic...I have dry skin...unwanted weight gain and I have been on low carb diet for 2 months now...my hair falls out...sleepless nights...tired all the time...no energy what so ever...moody....dry brittle nails...at times Im freezin and then just shortly there after Im sweating...and I have spells of rapid heart beats that I actually can feel in my throat.

I had my thyroid removed in April 2011...its been a struggle to get my meds right since the surgery. Im fighting with the calcium levels and para thryoid levels as well.

If the Free T3 tells what I really need...then Im curious...cuz Im thinking that according to the results in Feb, that my Free T3 was in range???


----------



## bcoceo85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Ok..I have been taking just the .150 synthroid since April 26th now. My symptoms have worsened. I feel like total crap...my hair loss is horrible..dry skin...sleeplessness...rapid heart beats at times..no energy..weight gain...tingling of the legs, feet and hands..etc....

today..my endo wants to change my synthroid to .137 daily and wants to add cytomel 10mg once daily. Im spose to start this tomorrow.

I dont know anyone else that takes cytomel.

I have no thyroid. I had it removed in April 2011. He hasnt been able to adjust my meds right since then.

Im hoping this makes a difference


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bcoceo85 said:


> Yes, I am symptomatic...I have dry skin...unwanted weight gain and I have been on low carb diet for 2 months now...my hair falls out...sleepless nights...tired all the time...no energy what so ever...moody....dry brittle nails...at times Im freezin and then just shortly there after Im sweating...and I have spells of rapid heart beats that I actually can feel in my throat.
> 
> I had my thyroid removed in April 2011...its been a struggle to get my meds right since the surgery. Im fighting with the calcium levels and para thryoid levels as well.
> 
> If the Free T3 tells what I really need...then Im curious...cuz Im thinking that according to the results in Feb, that my Free T3 was in range???


Why don't you post that FT3 result with the range so we can see? Did you read the links I enclosed for you about FREE T3?

It just so happens that those of us (most, not all) who no longer have a thyroid require exogenous T3.


----------



## bcoceo85 (Mar 14, 2011)

yes I have read those links..and thank you. They did help to explain stuff but at the same time I still and kinda confused about all this.

I do realize that synthroid is T4...the body breaks that down and makes T3

In Feb my results were:
Free T4 - 1.92
Free T3 - 3.4
TSH - 0.011
Thyroglobulin - less that 0.5
Anti Thyroglobulin less than 20

In April my results were:
Free T4 - 1.32
TSH - less than 0.015
Thryoglobulin - less than 0.2

He did not do a Free T3 at that time


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Why did your levels drop from the Feb tests? Did you reduce your meds dose or change brands? The time of day you take it?

Your Feb labs do not indicate a need for Cytomel but your symptoms point to under medication. How did you feel in Feb compared to now?

I've been on Cytomel for several years after failing to get my FT-3 up to even 1/3 range.

The key with Cytomel is to start in low and frequent doses until you do not notice any cardiac issues or anxiety. I currently dose 3x a day.


----------



## bcoceo85 (Mar 14, 2011)

In Feb I was taking .175 daily of Synthroid. That was a drop from .200 in December. My symptoms have remained the same..sometimes I feel worse than others, but definetly not better at all.

In March..6 weeks after the Feb test...the doc changed my meds to alternate .175 one day to .150 the next...every other day.

In April...after another set of blood test he put me on just .150 only

As of today, since I do not feel better at all he put me on .137 Synthroid starting tomorrow with a dose of Cytomel 10 mg daily

If Im understanding this right, my Free T4 runs from the norm to the high end of the range and my Free T3 is normal.

I have no idea why my symptoms are still the same with no improvement. I dont understand the need for Cytomel if the Free's are within range.

This stuff is so confusing to me no matter how much I read up on it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bcoceo85 said:


> In Feb I was taking .175 daily of Synthroid. That was a drop from .200 in December. My symptoms have remained the same..sometimes I feel worse than others, but definetly not better at all.
> 
> In March..6 weeks after the Feb test...the doc changed my meds to alternate .175 one day to .150 the next...every other day.
> 
> ...


Ranges really are only a guideline and a very valuable tool for detecting movement either up or down.

Most of us feel best w/TSH @ 1.0 or less and the FREE T3 at about 75% of the range given by your lab. I would have like to have had the range for that one FT3 you posted.

10 mcgs. of Cytomel is a hefty starting dose. Most people start on 5 mcg. and cannot handle that and cut the pill in half taking only 2.5 mcg. to start.


----------



## bcoceo85 (Mar 14, 2011)

According to the lab result I have here....the range for Free T3 is 2.0 to 4.4
and the range for Free T4 is 0.80 to 1.80


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bcoceo85 said:


> According to the lab result I have here....the range for Free T3 is 2.0 to 4.4
> and the range for Free T4 is 0.80 to 1.80


Okay, that makes the FT3 just barely over the mid-range and that really is not good enough as explained previously about being @ about 75% of the range and we must also bear in mind the this FT3 fluctuates some on an hourly basis.

Well.................see how you do on the Cytomel. Is your doctor cutting down on your T4 dose?


----------



## bcoceo85 (Mar 14, 2011)

yes he is cutting down.

In March I was on .175 on day and .150 the next
In April he went down to jut .150 daily
as of tomorrow I start .137 daily and then I add the Cytomel


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bcoceo85 said:


> yes he is cutting down.
> 
> In March I was on .175 on day and .150 the next
> In April he went down to jut .150 daily
> as of tomorrow I start .137 daily and then I add the Cytomel


Well; keep us in the loop. I know we will all be most anxious for this to work for you!


----------



## bcoceo85 (Mar 14, 2011)

thanks I will. I just wished I understood it all a bit more.

If my Free T4 & Free T3 are close to normal range...then why the need for it?

lmao..one day I will understand I guess


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bcoceo85 said:


> thanks I will. I just wished I understood it all a bit more.
> 
> If my Free T4 & Free T3 are close to normal range...then why the need for it?
> 
> lmao..one day I will understand I guess


Mainly because you don't feel up to snuff; correct? It is not always about the numbers. The patient and how he/she feels has to be taken into consideration.

You are very lucky that your doctor thinks so as well. Very very lucky.


----------



## bcoceo85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks Andros...that is good to know. I was kinda worried about my doc. I was thinking maybe he didnt know what was goin on and how to handle it but maybe Im wrong. I sure hope so.
Ill start this tomorrow. Hopefully, I will see results pretty quickly


----------



## melsyboo (May 8, 2012)

Hello..I am on .137 Levoxyl and also take 10mg cytomel. I can tell you what the cytomel does for me . When I was just on the levoxyl I felt ok, but not great. I was a bit on the tired side but not so much that it was annoying. I let my dr know and he gave me cytomel. What a difference! Cytomel gives me that extra oomph. I have been on it for about 9 years now and it's great! I feel normal now. I hope that helps you.


----------



## bcoceo85 (Mar 14, 2011)

that is great to know. I started it today. Im sure hoping it makes a difference. Im so tired of feeling like crappy doo..lol. I do have a headache this morn and Im wondering if that is from the new meds. I only have good hopes for now.


----------



## bcoceo85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Ive been taking .137 synthroid along with 10 mg of cytomel daily now for a little over a week. At first I noticed a big change and had lots of energy. Now in the last 3 days, Ive been tired..sluggish...my hands and feet go to sleep and feel numb alot. Ive had bad headaches..they have even woke me during the night.
Im not sure whats goin on and my doc wants me to just wait it out for a few more weeks to do new blood test


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bcoceo85 said:


> Ive been taking .137 synthroid along with 10 mg of cytomel daily now for a little over a week. At first I noticed a big change and had lots of energy. Now in the last 3 days, Ive been tired..sluggish...my hands and feet go to sleep and feel numb alot. Ive had bad headaches..they have even woke me during the night.
> Im not sure whats goin on and my doc wants me to just wait it out for a few more weeks to do new blood test


The titration process does take us through some difficult spots to be sure. I agree w/your doctor provided you do "not" have any hyper symptoms.

You could be tired from over activity so keep an eye on yourself. Hyper is just as insidious as hypo!


----------



## bcoceo85 (Mar 14, 2011)

so far the symptoms listed above are all that I have. Im not sure what to contribute the numbness in my hands n feet too...thinking maybe calcium issues since Ive had those since my thyroid was taken out. 
Ill be keeping an eye out tho. I was sure hoping to see a big turn around with the Cytomel


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bcoceo85 said:


> so far the symptoms listed above are all that I have. Im not sure what to contribute the numbness in my hands n feet too...thinking maybe calcium issues since Ive had those since my thyroid was taken out.
> Ill be keeping an eye out tho. I was sure hoping to see a big turn around with the Cytomel


There is no instant turn around; your body has to heal and make good use of the Cytomel.

Be of good cheer and stay on the Cytomel (that is if you are not hyperthyroid.) You are lucky to have a doctor that sees a need for it..

Take some calcium; you might be on to something. Many things can happen all at one time. Sad, but true!


----------



## bcoceo85 (Mar 14, 2011)

thanks for that advice. I will take it daily and hope to feel better soon. My doc dont want me to take calcium just yet. He is wanting to see if my body can maintain the calcium levels on its own. When I had my thyroid taken out, the surgeon paralyzed one para thyroid...accidently removed another. I was in the hospital for a total of 2 weeks tryin to get my calcium levels right. I ended up goin home taking 16 calcium tablets daily as well as rocaltrol


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bcoceo85 said:


> thanks for that advice. I will take it daily and hope to feel better soon. My doc dont want me to take calcium just yet. He is wanting to see if my body can maintain the calcium levels on its own. When I had my thyroid taken out, the surgeon paralyzed one para thyroid...accidently removed another. I was in the hospital for a total of 2 weeks tryin to get my calcium levels right. I ended up goin home taking 16 calcium tablets daily as well as rocaltrol


You need to get calcium from somewhere though and you don't want to take it out of your bones!

How about taking about 500 mgs. of Magnesium Citrate per day? This is a what I call a piggy back mineral for it rides/carries the calcium through your system.

And concurrently eat a lot of dark green leafy veggies and other veggies known to be high in calcium. Drink a glass of skim milk every day or have a yogurt every day?

I do remember your hospital stay. Most likely, the numby/tingly is because you need calcium.








And get some natural sunshine every day!


----------



## bcoceo85 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have decided to go ahead and take the calcium...if my tingles go away then I know I needed it. I dont think I can wait until July for that.
Thanks for Ur suggestions...its nice to have help on these issues!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bcoceo85 said:


> I have decided to go ahead and take the calcium...if my tingles go away then I know I needed it. I dont think I can wait until July for that.
> Thanks for Ur suggestions...its nice to have help on these issues!


And we sure do want to know the outcome of you taking calcium. You should know in about 48 hours; yes?


----------



## bcoceo85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Ok..Ill be sure and post how I feel real soon...hopefully Ill see a difference by sunday


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bcoceo85 said:


> Ok..Ill be sure and post how I feel real soon...hopefully Ill see a difference by sunday


I sure hope so. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## bcoceo85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Im very unhappy. I had my thyroid taken [/I]out on April 7, 2011. He said I was having a thyroid storm. My body was sayin hypo and my blood was sayin hyper. The Doc caused me lots of other problems. He damaged my vocal chords. I couldnt talk above a whisper for over 6 months. to this day, when I get over exerted, I get short of breath and it inflames my chords and I lose my voice. He also paralyzed one of my parathyroids (there are 4 of them) and he accidently took one of them out. I stayed in the hospital for 4 days after surgery and it shoulda just been an overnight stay. My calcium would not stay up. I was having to take calcium pills - 12 daily and also having some thru iv. I also had to take rocaltrol by mouth to help stabilize the calcium. 3 days after I was released, I had to go back to the er. Dr Morgan didnt put a drain in and I formed a hematoba right at the incision about the size of a golf ball. It was cuttin off my air. My calcium also had bottomed out and I couldnt stay awake or feel my feet and hands. I was admitted and they had to drain my incision with syringes for 4 days. I once again had to have iv calcium and came home on lots of pills. A week after that stay, I had to go to his office and he inserted a drain plug that I had to wear sticking out of my neck for 2 weeks. After about 3 months, he took me off my rocatrol and then a month afterwards took me off the calcium.
I have since then been fighting the calcium. The levels are 8.0 to 11....my stay at 8.1 or under. My doc says thats ok. 2 weeks ago my level got down to 7.1...I broke my left foot. The same thing happened last October. My levels got down to 6.0 and I broke my right foot at that time in November.
All he wants to do is have me temporarily take calcium and then get off it. He says he dont think thats why my bones are breaking.
As for my thyroid. I did have cancer - and I had no idea until after surgery - my levels have been a roller coaster. my TSH isnt even on the chart...my T4 is high and my T3 is borderline. Ive been goin every 3 weeks for blood test and he changes my synthroid every stinking time. 2 months ago he added Cytomel to my Synthroid and then last Friday he took me off of it. I have also gained 27 lbs since that damn surgery....and slowly keep gaining. I cant lose weight at all and I am really trying.
I told him he wasnt helping me at all and I needed answers.
All he wanted to do was add more calcium and vitamin D and change my thyroid meds and take me off the Cytomel and do blood work in 10 days. I said no.
I told him that of course if he adds more calcium that my blood work will show ok...I need to know why I cant maintain the good levels. I also need to get my thyroid stabilized.
He made me an appointement at Washington Univiersity in St Louis with Dr Tobin but I cant go till late August....
Im really frustrated at this point


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bcoceo85 said:


> Im very unhappy. I had my thyroid taken [/I]out on April 7, 2011. He said I was having a thyroid storm. My body was sayin hypo and my blood was sayin hyper. The Doc caused me lots of other problems. He damaged my vocal chords. I couldnt talk above a whisper for over 6 months. to this day, when I get over exerted, I get short of breath and it inflames my chords and I lose my voice. He also paralyzed one of my parathyroids (there are 4 of them) and he accidently took one of them out. I stayed in the hospital for 4 days after surgery and it shoulda just been an overnight stay. My calcium would not stay up. I was having to take calcium pills - 12 daily and also having some thru iv. I also had to take rocaltrol by mouth to help stabilize the calcium. 3 days after I was released, I had to go back to the er. Dr Morgan didnt put a drain in and I formed a hematoba right at the incision about the size of a golf ball. It was cuttin off my air. My calcium also had bottomed out and I couldnt stay awake or feel my feet and hands. I was admitted and they had to drain my incision with syringes for 4 days. I once again had to have iv calcium and came home on lots of pills. A week after that stay, I had to go to his office and he inserted a drain plug that I had to wear sticking out of my neck for 2 weeks. After about 3 months, he took me off my rocatrol and then a month afterwards took me off the calcium.
> I have since then been fighting the calcium. The levels are 8.0 to 11....my stay at 8.1 or under. My doc says thats ok. 2 weeks ago my level got down to 7.1...I broke my left foot. The same thing happened last October. My levels got down to 6.0 and I broke my right foot at that time in November.
> All he wants to do is have me temporarily take calcium and then get off it. He says he dont think thats why my bones are breaking.
> As for my thyroid. I did have cancer - and I had no idea until after surgery - my levels have been a roller coaster. my TSH isnt even on the chart...my T4 is high and my T3 is borderline. Ive been goin every 3 weeks for blood test and he changes my synthroid every stinking time. 2 months ago he added Cytomel to my Synthroid and then last Friday he took me off of it. I have also gained 27 lbs since that damn surgery....and slowly keep gaining. I cant lose weight at all and I am really trying.
> ...


Ooooooooooooh; I am so sorry for all of this and for you!! Dang.

How much Cytomel are you on? How much Synthroid? Why is the doctor doing the Total 3 and Total 4 instead of the FREE T3 and FREE T4?

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypot...nosis_comp.htm


----------



## bcoceo85 (Mar 14, 2011)

up until last Friday I was taking .125 Synthroid and 10 mcg of Cytomel daily.
I do believe he is checking the Free T3 and Free T4....I forgot to add that word in there.
He is more focused on thyroid than anything. I personally think it all goes hand in hand.
My parathyroid levels this time were 21...the keep declining in each set of bloodwork that I have done.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bcoceo85 said:


> up until last Friday I was taking .125 Synthroid and 10 mcg of Cytomel daily.
> I do believe he is checking the Free T3 and Free T4....I forgot to add that word in there.
> He is more focused on thyroid than anything. I personally think it all goes hand in hand.
> My parathyroid levels this time were 21...the keep declining in each set of bloodwork that I have done.


Well...................you should have 3 other parathyroids. Do you know whether you do or not? They should kick in here.

Everything does go hand in hand but just "sometimes" getting the thyroid situation to where the patient is euthyriod goes a very very long way to healing the body.

I kid you not!

Saying a "special" prayer for you tonight. Something has to give here.


----------



## bcoceo85 (Mar 14, 2011)

as far as I know I have 3...just not sure if one of them is working or not...it was paralyzed during surgery. I sure do wish I could get my levels right.
I feel like crappo. I have no energy, continue to gain weight instead of lose weight, hair falls out, sleepless nights, irregular menstrual cycles, headaches, leg pain, tingling of the feet and hands, rapid heartbeat at times...I could go on and on....blah


----------

